# Hello



## Ask21771 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm looking for writers to commission all info can be found here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HfXWcuccTrjnGla44igACZxKRJEhQ4rO7WP4EtRZbsc/edit?usp=drivesdk you decide how much I pay within reason and I pay at least half upfront, if interested you can contact me on discord at ask21771#4896, pm me here or email me at ask21771@gmail.com


----------



## Faustus (May 12, 2021)

Umm, how long have you been looking for this? Only I remember seeing a job offer on DeviantArt with these exact same specifications several years ago.


----------



## Ask21771 (May 12, 2021)

I've commissioned many people on deviantart,  now I'm branching out


----------



## Ask21771 (May 12, 2021)

I should note that due to being scammed on multiple occasions I can't pay it all up front but I at least pay half upfront (or a third if it's more expensive)


----------



## Ask21771 (May 21, 2021)

I am now paying $30 per thousand words


----------



## reptile logic (May 23, 2021)

$30 per thousand words equals $3000 for a hundred-thousand word novel. Not a bad gig for someone who can consistently crank out a quality, edited and formatted novel in just three weeks. Unfortunately I'm not one of those people, nor do I personally know any writers who are that productive and prolific.  Just putting things in perspective for you. Good luck with your search.


----------

